# trout feeding in the light



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

trhttp://youtu.be/haY5kaHUvdM trout were killing the shad in my light last night.
can't get the u tube video to play on here, but that's the u tube address if you want to view it. pretty cool, you can hear the trout smacking the surface.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

http://youtu.be/haY5kaHUvdM try this and hit the full screen icon in bottom right corner.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I see 'em!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> I see 'em!!


can you hear em?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

smooth move said:


> can you hear em?




Yeah, but I think it's just you making popping noises with your mouth


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Aw Cuz, you'd just have to be there. only happens about once a year, at least i only see it about once a year. once and only once it was redfish and they were coming up into the shad so hard they would launch a foot or so out of the water.


----------

